# So, my four-year-old daughter want to sling...



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

My four-year-old daughter sees me shooting all the time. She loves to sit there--behind the screen door, of course, and wearing her swimmy goggles--and watch as I snipe cans, crows, and bottles with Roland, my store-bought yet faithful Daisy B52. She's the best audience a guy could ask for; even when I miss, she cheers me on. Anyway, she asked me for a slingshot...and I had no response. It was if my mind said, "Yeah, okay, screw this--I'm outta here, Bub." I told her that I'd talk to mommy, and that we'd think about it. Her mother said that it was up to me, which is the Smooch of Death for me, because I'm only 25, and I know that I'm too young to fully trust my judgment, even though I have a college education, etc, etc&#8230;
What do I do? Is there some kind of "Safety" Slingshot I can make for her? Furthermore, what type of ammo should she use, if there is a good option for her?
Thanks for listening, and I'll be keeping up on the topic. Happy Shooting!

This is the look she gave me when I told her I'd have to ask her mother first.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Mini marshmallows (so fun indoors) and some 1/2" bands.

This is for the 7 year old daughter of a friend of mine. You could probably tone down the bands a whole lot more if you wanted to.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

That's really nice. Just out of curiosity, what is the approximate circumference of the handle? My daughter's very tall for her age, but also dainty, as in she has small hands.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Abe_Stranger said:


> That's really nice. Just out of curiosity, what is the approximate circumference of the handle? My daughter's very tall for her age, but also dainty, as in she has small hands.


I don't have a proper tape measure so I had to use a piece of string and a ruler.

Around the thinnest part right under the fork came out to 4 inches total. Round the thickest part was about 5ish. That sling is made from 3/4" Alder. The handle measures just shy of 1 1/2" on the widest part. If she's hammer gripping it I don't think she'll have a problem with a sling with the same dimensions. I have to use finger support grip to shoot it, otherwise it feels like trying to hammer grip a pencil to me.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

And what type of bands were on that model? Sorry I forgot to ask earlier.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

It's Theraband Silver.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Groovy, man. I think I'll end up threading it with Theraband Tan, as that is the weakest type, as far as I know. Her mother would eat my skull for breakfast if I gave her anything more powerful than that, lol.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, might be a good idea. You can do the same thing with the silver theraband by cutting the bands longer to begin with so she can't pull the bands to full tension. When she gets better and more responsible you can shorten the bands to give them more oomph.It'll leave a little growing room if she doesn't get bored with it real fast.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Just an idea, put a lanyard on it, so if she accidentally lets go of the frame or it slips from her hand while the bands are drawn back, there is no danger to her.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Just an idea, put a lanyard on it, so if she accidentally lets go of the frame or it slips from her hand while the bands are drawn back, there is no danger to her.


 Great idea, Hrawk. That issue never occured me. Thanks for that, Bud.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Vekta said:


> Yeah, might be a good idea. You can do the same thing with the silver theraband by cutting the bands longer to begin with so she can't pull the bands to full tension. When she gets better and more responsible you can shorten the bands to give them more oomph.It'll leave a little growing room if she doesn't get bored with it real fast.


 I was thinking about twelve inch long, 1.5 inch Tan bands for her slinger. I'm sure that would be reasonably safe.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Long bands of thera silver and below will probably be ok. The ones on that sling are around 9 inches long I think. You can send a mini mallow clear across the room and if it hits something it'll just bounce off with a flop.

Kinda funny when you semi-butterfly it. The mallow actually bounces more than once.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Just wondering: Is there anywhere to get a roll of Thera-Band (gold or otherwise) for less than $150.00? I was going to buy an exercise band for my daughter's Slinger, but I'd prefer buying a large amount. Sorry if I'm bugging you.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I buy mine from a particular vendor on ebay by the foot as needed. I can PM you that seller if you want.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Something small light that she can shoot comfortably did I spell that right LOL but yea you know thats the greatest gift your daughter wanting a sling great to start her at that age B-safe with it light bands she will not get frustrated. close distance targets.
As she gets older she will have one up on the boys in that sport so cool right now your little girl later another Woman shooter but enjoy the time with her as its a great gift sharing time a DAD with his Daughter/ Little Girl Post a Photo or VIdeo.
OOPs should I say a Great woman shooter. Congrats ...


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh by the way Great Photo love that Expression LOL at that .. Kids are greatest Gift..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Chained rubberbands are great for kids slingshots, too. Both of my kids started with #32 bands chained 2-1 (2 links at the fork, one at the pouch) and airsoft pellets. You can buy a box of like 2500 of them at Walmart for $6 or so.
Remember, you want it to be safe enough but you want it to be at least _a little _fun, too! 12" Thera tan? I bet that won't even get the ammo out of the forks. She wants to shoot because you shoot and you shoot because it's fun. Let her have some fun, too. Kids aren't made of glass. Set her up with a little frame (preferably one she can hammer grip) with aset of chained bands on it so she can put a hole in a piece of paper from 15' or make a can go "plink" when she hits it with an airsoft or a .177bb later.
The best safety device is you. If you're out there with her then you have much less to worry about.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4987-you-shoot-like-a-little-girl/


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

If you like send me a pm with your add and I'll send you this for her . Shoot tin foil balls out of it . It is a great shooter even with 1/4 inch steel . MM


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

She can have one shown below.

I think any young ones first, need clear, firm instruction and consequences, about the use of anything that can harm. My dad did a great job of this with his clear firm instructions with knives and guns so I know the affect good instruction has.

I have had my friends quite young ones shooting slingshots at my house. They were shooting BBs with my magnetized pouch. All were wearing safety glasses. The biggest challenge with young ones is the loading, holding and releasing the pouch, meaning fork hits and return to sender potentials.

Here are some cattys I made to help attract attention to my magnetic pouches. I stopped showing these as they were much like a former vendor was selling but he is now out of business so any of these I will send with a magnetic pouch and band set.

I am guessing you will commandeer the band set but let the little one pick one of the cattys in the First photo.

These are available








This is a good pic to show more of what they are like from a different angle


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I just want to reiterate about the lanyard. My 3-year-old grandson drew back and let go of the slingshot instead of the pouch and got a good bonk on his forehead.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I just want to reiterate about the lanyard. My 3-year-old grandson drew back and let go of the slingshot instead of the pouch and got a good bonk on his forehead.


that is a very good feature to have


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Your daughter would totally one-up the boys at school! I'm amazed at youngsters abilities to learn..... I'll bet she'll pick up quickly.

-Restita


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's my younger children's favorite slingshot type. I have a bunch extras of these in G10 (make 'em from the end cutoffs of the one's I sell) if you want one just pm your address:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Any of the small frames will be good ... of course I like the Ninja.

I really second the rubber band suggestion. You can vary the size and number of bands very easily. So if she finds it too weak, you can stoke it up a notch. If she finds it too strong, you can lower it a bit. And you can easily vary the length if you use chains or braids. Rubber bands are CHEAP and you can get them anywhere. For band attachment, just drill a hole through the end of the forks, feed the band through, and bring the loop back over the top. Makes for fast, easy band changes that are more than adequate for the younger set.

Lanyard, lanyard, lanyard.

I started when I was 4 ... using a natural with big rubber bands ... shooting STONES. But of course, I would second the choice of marshmallows. Rolled up tinfoil is not too bad ... very safe, but not all that accurate. Tend to skate about in the air because they are so light.

Do it!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

You're daughters adorable.
I've got a shot of one of my twin (fraternal) sons making a face just like that when he was your daughters age - breaks my heart everytime I look at it - and it was years ago...


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

My 4 year old has her very own pink and purple slingshot, with pink bands, a purple adjustable lanyard and matching purple ammo pouch filled with dried garbanzo beans. She also now has her own mini safety glasses!

The slingshot was not intended to be hers, but a little mis-mix on the epoxy fill turned it pink instead of read, and of course, as soon as she saw it, it was gone. The pink bands were from Dayhiker and suffered the same fate.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11785-another-mini-tex-unnatural/page__fromsearch__1

I don't have any more purple but if you want a mini adjustable lanyard send me your address and I'll make her one.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

heres one i made for my 6 yr old daughter she loves it (Its the pink one in the picture) she shoots 177 caliber BB's





  








4ofthem




__
JLS:Survival


__
Jan 12, 2012


__
7



The red one is for my wife, the pink one is for my 6yr old daughter and the other two are mine...


----------



## CyberLinxy (Jan 21, 2012)

I got a suggestion, I mean idea. Take thera band gold and cut it 20 cm long, pouch side 1.5 cm and fork side 3.5 cm. Then attack that to a good frame, i like hrawks dragon shotter well or joergs spraves wooden slingshot template. Cut it on some multiplex because u DONT want it to smach in her face. use VERY hard leather and mae sure to attack the bands to for and leather VERY hard. Last thing you want is it ****-slaping her face. That would hurt and it would be your fault. Dont get me wrong thera band gold is strong and it is powerful. I say a bout 9 milimeter steel ballw work great for a toddler. If she wants a bit more of a pucn double the bands but i doupt taht she could pull 2 layers per side. Give her a cardboard target box she can shoot at because it has power and could break a window. The think about thera band gold adn the stoeng bandsets is whens shes young shel pull all she can and let go and the good thingabout thra band is that it will still shoot nicely. Sheel soon learn that wehn she pulls harder it will shoot harder. Day by day her pulling strengh will increase and the power will to. Heer arms will grow and so will the range and power. Dont give her stuff that wouldnt break a glass bottle from 1 meter distance. Otherwise its no fun. Even for her


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

I ordered a peewee from A+ for my sons upcooming 4th b-day. It sucks that we both have to wait that long, but I value my marriage.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Super cool Photo and I hope she gets the hang of it and is a Future Shooter that will be giving the boys a run for their money with a Slingshot. So Great Photo Hats off to you .....


----------



## rdmiller3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Get her the same kind you have, the Daisy B52, but keep it locked up so she shoots only while you're supervising.

You should get her something better than "swimmy goggles" for eye protection though.


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

rdmiller3 said:


> Get her the same kind you have, the Daisy B52, but keep it locked up so she shoots only while you're supervising.
> 
> You should get her something better than "swimmy goggles" for eye protection though.


Do you know of a good source for kid sized eye protection?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

meanwun said:


> Get her the same kind you have, the Daisy B52, but keep it locked up so she shoots only while you're supervising.
> 
> You should get her something better than "swimmy goggles" for eye protection though.


Do you know of a good source for kid sized eye protection?
[/quote]
Walmart sells kid sized shooting glasses, Remington brand. That's what mine use.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Geezum Crow! I didn't expect so many answers, but I'm thankful for them, all the same. To those of you generous enough to offer my daughter a slingshot, I want to say thank you for your kindness and offers. 

That said, I didn't think of a lanyard (the goggles are a given, as we all know) until it was suggested. I gave much thought as to what type of material to use, and have decided on either paracord, or heavy-duty, braided rawhide cord. It really depends on what I can find first. As for bands, I have purchased a single swatch of Thera-band gold. The plan is to experiment with different lengths, etc, until we find the right fit. As for ammo&#8230;we'll see. My wife is kind of a health but, and the sight of a bag of marshmallows in our apartment might send her into a fir of unbridled rage (think _The_ _Exorcist_ crossed with _The Incredible Hulk_-just kidding, but it was funny to imagine it). Garbanzos seem like the best option for us, as the local Sunflower Market sells them in bulk for a very low cost. 

Again, thank all of you. I plan to write some more on the subject when I get her outfitted. In the meantime, do any of you guys have any cute/funny stories about shooting with their kids or grandkids? Any memorable moments from your own childhood? I'd love to hear them.

That's it for now, guys. Have fun, and I'll see you in the future!


----------



## CyberLinxy (Jan 21, 2012)

Vekta said:


> I buy mine from a particular vendor on ebay by the foot as needed. I can PM you that seller if you want.


can PM me the vendo too?


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

CyberLinxy said:


> I buy mine from a particular vendor on ebay by the foot as needed. I can PM you that seller if you want.


can PM me the vendo too?
[/quote]

Just noticed that. That would be awesome. resistance bands aren't cuitting it.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

A slingshot for kids should have the following features:

1) A handle that allows it to be held in a "pistol grip" manner. This is easier for the kids, as they don't have fingers with sufficient strenght to support the frame

2) A Handle and / or band attachment that auromatically tells the shooter which side of the slingshot belongs to the front. This is an issue especially with bands attached in the over-the-top style, as you can pull the bands apart from the fork if you draw the slingshot with the wrong side facing rearwards.

3) A relatively large fork (about 4" wide) - this is helpful to prevent fork hits.

4) Bands that have the correct length. However, keep the bands longer a bit as you would have them on your adult slingshot. Most kids shoot better with longer&stronger bands, as the slingshot has a shorter "lock time", and the children tend do move the slingshot during the shot. ( Of course With "strong" bands, I am just referring to bands that have a noticeable feel for a 4 year old child!!)

5)Make Clay ball ammunition, this is a lot of fun for the children.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Just received not one, but two, amazing slingshots in the mail from Rayshot! My daughter absolutely loves the pink color, and as for the second one&#8230;I haven't touched my store-bought models since they came in on Saturday. Thanks a hundred times over! I've never shot a flatband before, and let me tell you, I am impressed. I hit the target in one or two shots, whereas the tubed models require lots of aiming and missing. I hit the target maybe once out of ten shots with the Daisy; with the Rayshot model, I feel like a pro. My daughter can hit a target easily, as well, and it fits her hand perfectly. I'll post a short video when I find my camera.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

kids safety glasses or goggles and a lanyard, other than that, let her shoot!

My boy was shooting at 3 and a half...oh and make super super light bands so she can actually pull it back, never too early to get the form down proper as opposed to struggling with bands that are too heavy for her.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

The Gopher said:


> kids safety glasses or goggles and a lanyard, other than that, let her shoot!
> 
> My boy was shooting at 3 and a half...oh and make super super light bands so she can actually pull it back, never too early to get the form down proper as opposed to struggling with bands that are too heavy for her.


Rayshot sent us an amazing set; one pink, one unfinished (I didn't know it wasn't finished until he told me.) She has used every day, and it's her new favorite toy. She seems to have forgotten about her Leap-Pad!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

My 3 year old brother is shooting a dennis the menace style slingshot (natural tree fork with the bark stripped off it (nothing special) with thera-band green on it and he shoots rocks.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Jaxter said:


> My 3 year old brother is shooting a dennis the menace style slingshot (natural tree fork with the bark stripped off it (nothing special) with thera-band green on it and he shoots rocks.


She is currently using popcorn kernels when we're inside, and 1/4" Daisy ammo outside. She seems to enjoy scaring off the crows, which is good for me--my Lophophora and Pachanoi, as well. The crows love my **** cactuses, and she hates the crows, thinks they're gross, for some reason. Either way, I win!
In New Jersey, where I grew up, slingshots are illegal, so my bro and I used to make stick and rubberband slingers. Took down quite a few cans with those cheap little *@#$ers.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

My littlest had a go when I was dabbling before.
Everyone has already seen this, I think.





I was using kibbles of dog food in this vid, but they flew terribly.
I like the idea of using garbonzos, mostly because it's fun to say "Garbonzo."

Garbonzo!


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Great idea, marshmallows, but I second charlie in that they lack momentum. I'd go for a small natural frame with chained or braided rubber bands. Like Charlie said. Easy to adjust. 
Happy shooting, good luck.

3DM


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Made this one for a 4 year old a while ago. Gave it to him with a pouch of Garbonzo beans. It went over well...


----------

